# help to find maid



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi guys ....

can anyone tell me how I can find a maid in dubai???

any advise it will be much appriciated as my 4 month old son will have to spend some time with her...

thank you in advance


----------



## Randall (Oct 20, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> Hi guys ....
> 
> can anyone tell me how I can find a maid in dubai???
> 
> ...




I can help you with this, please call me at 971 050 503 9485 

Randall


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Randall said:


> I can help you with this, please call me at 971 050 503 9485
> 
> Randall


hi there thanx for the reply....

is it someone you know???


----------

